

Ask HN: Portfolio or Profit - PortfolioProfit

Hi,<p>I currently developing a webapp (personal budgeting) that originally use for myself. I have two ways to further utilize this app:<p>1. Open source it and make it as my portfolio and benefit others.
2. SaaS that for profit.<p>Note: I am from Asia and having fulltime job, not sure doing both is a good advice.<p>Any input&#x2F;advice from HN?<p>Edit: Added note.
======
benologist
My first real startup started off as a hosted service and then when it shut
down I tidied up some loose ends and re-launched it as a self-hosted open
source platform ([http://playtomic.org](http://playtomic.org)).

Doing that has taught me people largely prefer hosted services with no
responsibilities even though I streamlined the setup down to just a few
minutes of work.

My next startup will be parallel opensource + hosted so it can go either way.

~~~
PortfolioProfit
That is good idea to do both, but not sure how employer feel about their
employee do other stuff (of course, at our own free time)?

~~~
benologist
That's a completely separate issue that you need to explore - some places
claim ownership of anything their employees do even at home at night, in some
places that's not even legal.

